# Nouvel iPod Classic 120 Go



## aygulf (11 Septembre 2008)

J'ai déjà posé cette question et n'ai pas eu de réponse, car je ne vois même pas cette question posée ! Donc, je ne sais même pas si....!
Est-il difficile de synchroniser le nouvel iPod avec un MBP
"ON" m'a dit que c'était didfficile
J'en ai commandé un que j'attends d'ici demain
MERCI


----------



## DeepDark (11 Septembre 2008)

Je ne comprend pas bien ta question :mouais:

Tu le branches, iTunes le reconnaît et c'est bon.
En fait rien de change


----------



## fandipod (11 Septembre 2008)

Oui je comprends pas MBP...


----------



## Flibust007 (11 Septembre 2008)

MBP = MacBook Pro

Comme on te le dit, cela va tout seul pour celui qui est *patient et qui lit bien les instructions*.

Et puis après tout, il va bien falloir y passer, non ?

Et ensuite, je parie que cette décision d'achat est de ton fait. 
Donc profites en et .... réjouis toi sans crainte.


----------



## fandipod (11 Septembre 2008)

Pas de prolbème pour synchroniser!!!!


----------

